

Expert rebuts Bit9's "Dirty Dozen" shot at Google Chrome - labboy
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2010/111810-expert-rebuts-dirty-dozen.html?hpg1=bn

======
jdp23
It's Marc Maiffret from eEye, no doubt trying to get some headlines. Which
makes this excerpt all the funnier:

'Maiffret doesn't argue with Bit9's numbers. Rather, he excoriates Bit9's
Dirty Dozen list as a "marketing exercise" intended to drum up headlines for
Bit9's own self-aggrandizement.'

